# See you soon, sweet Foxy Bear



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

My dear friend is losing her sweet, sweet boy today. Foxy is a 13 year old Pom. His kidneys are failling and his time is short. She called yesterday and asked how to know it's time? I searched my heart for the best answer but all I could say was, he'll tell you when it's time. I sent her "The Rainbow Bridge". I don't know how best to comfort her or what words to offer her as I'm still very lucky to have both of my furbabies. What can I do to comfort her? Any wise words for her that I can pass on?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have nothing. Just be there I think and listen.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

So sorry for your friend and the loss of her friend. I would just be there when she needs you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hugs and a ear to listen is the best advice I can give, it's never easy


----------

